# Shift lights and Guage Pods



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok , easy solution for a shift light . Don't have to worry about ripping out dash and sending it off and waiting for it to come back.

http://www.raptorperformance.com/

Now for the Wiring Harness solution for the JHP guage pods, JHP does have them, not posted on their site yet, e-mail them and ask about them .
They are a patch wiring harness for the GTO pinnacle guage pods.
or contact the JHP rep here in the USA, and he can send the guage in what color, new Fascia Fonts, and in PSI not Bar.

He is call the POD GOD , Don Phillips, [email protected] 

I ordered the harness, guage pod and a gmm ripshifter from him myself.
he be the man in the USA for JHP.
Good luck guys i hop I helped ya out with this one.

Oh and as soon as my LT's and exhaust is on, having done here in Kansas City by M C Racing , they specialize in GM, they are going to install them and give me an aggressive tune and dyno it, I'll post a video of what SHE sounds like.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

I have one of those shift lights on my bike and I love it. Super easy install and works like a charm even in the bright sunlight.

This is what I have been considering putting on my car.


----------

